# V - Cross Section Wood Racing Rims



## hoofhearted (Oct 28, 2017)

*
In need of information as to the approximate time period
for the use of the V- Cross Section Wood Racing Rim.

Thank you IN ADVANCE ....

..... patric*


----------



## filmonger (Oct 29, 2017)

That is a good question - I think we can approx this based on much of the information we have compiled on this site. Let me do a little research and I'll see what I can come up with. Below is a Fairbanks rim - now I assume the Pat does not apply to the V profile - but I will find out. It might be in the all wood rim info thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-wood-rim-makers-info.61555/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/all-wood-rim-makers-marks.56709/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/10s-20s-racing-wood-wheels-rare.108763/


----------



## filmonger (Oct 29, 2017)

Orig. Patent Fairbanks



 


 

Basic info of Fairbanks itself.....


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 29, 2017)

*

Thank you --  filmonger ... wow, that is
a wealth of information within those links !

Also related to wooden wheels .. this >>>>
the center to center measure of U.S. - gauge 
railroad tracks (this measure was supported by
the British .. who helped dignify the American
railway system).

Four-feet, 8.5 inches.

This measure was used in the building of the
Imperial Roman War Chariots ... (center to center
measure of the outer wooden-wheel rings).

Thank you, again .....

..... patric
*


----------



## filmonger (Dec 1, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 8, 2017)

C. J. & F. E. Smith Company of St. Paul Minnesota, sundries catalog. From 1900


----------



## willardm (Dec 8, 2017)

Patric,
This is a v-rim used on my 1917 Excelsior track bike.  The original owner raced it while in college from 1917 to 1920.  There is no manufacturer information anywhere on the rim.  Just a couple of "32" written on the inside of the rim for the number of spokes.  Unfortunately only one was included with the bike when I got it.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Stearns use of the V-shaped wood rim 1899. They manufactured their own wood rims. here they explain why they decided upon the shape of their wood rim profile.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

1899 use of V wood rim profile for Yale Cycles


----------



## filmonger (Feb 15, 2018)

1899 - Tucker has claimed they were the originators of the V shape.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 26, 2018)

Indian offered V shaped rims in 1902.


----------

